# H.L Atkins - Truro Nova Scotia druggist bottle



## RCO (Jun 6, 2021)

this is the bottle I found on facebook marketplace from the lady in North Bay Ontario and strangely afterwords my account is now disabled . so may be my first and last purchase off that site . also the first embosed druggist bottle I've found in over a year , with no bottle shows and covid just wasn't finding any

not sure how it made its way to Ontario , Truro is a town in Nova Scotia . so it travelled a long way from home . 

had never seen this one before , not familiar with the design either . part of it looks similar to a lifesaver candy and being atlantic Canada maybe it is a life saver from a boat . 

H.L Atkins was a chemist / druggist who operated in Truro , don't have the exact dates he operated but was one post online that said he was there around 1900 but could of started earlier and lasted later . 

no maker mark on the bottle , but reads " H.L Atkins , Truro Dispensary , Truro , Chemist


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2021)

I wasn't able to find much online about H.L Atkins but did come across a page from a collector in NS who had druggist bottles and he had this bottle 

no design only words embossed on it 

HL Atkins , Truro dispensary , Truro NS


----------



## stephengray (Jun 17, 2021)

Hello, I collect picture druggists (and I count this one as one with the belt) and here is one I have from Bath, Maine with a very similar design.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 17, 2021)

I've driven through Truro many times.  That's a cool bottle!


----------



## RCO (Jun 18, 2021)

stephengray said:


> Hello, I collect picture druggists (and I count this one as one with the belt) and here is one I have from Bath, Maine with a very similar design.



interesting that does appear to be the same design , any idea who made it ?


----------



## RCO (Jun 18, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> I've driven through Truro many times.  That's a cool bottle!



when I told my parents I had found a bottle from truro NS they said we had been there in 97 when we went to the east coast on a trip but I don't remember it at all 

I can recall going to Lousbourg , PEI and NB but recall nothing of truro , I assume we passed thru it on our way to NB after being on cape Breton


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 18, 2021)

Yeah...you don't have much choice but to pass through coming from NS to NB...we fly into Halifax and drive to our summer home in Waterside, NB some years (when the US/Canada border isn't closed due to COVID).


----------



## RCO (Jun 18, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Yeah...you don't have much choice but to pass through coming from NS to NB...we fly into Halifax and drive to our summer home in Waterside, NB some years (when the US/Canada border isn't closed due to COVID).



we might of stayed overnight at a small camping area nearby on the bay of fundy but I can't recall Truro itself 

a lot of Canadians are wondering whats going on with the border , been closed for a long time , a lot of americans have cottages in my area too and can't get here easily . the east coast has lost a lot of money , tourism very important there , I'd like to visit that area again but never seem to get around to

our vaccination rates have surged here , we were behind the US but now ahead and we still have more restrictions


----------

